# Successful Paph. stonei Growers?



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 21, 2016)

I would like some input from you. 

As I understand, this species and anitum are among the ones that grow under "lower" light than others, correct? 

I was looking through the temperature range and such, and it seems to go through short "cool" period. 

Orchid Web says they are very slow but easy.
How slow is the typical stonei if I were to get a near mature sized plant?
And a good source?
Orchid web's vigorous plants must have sold out years ago. 

I'm thinking of getting some low light Paphs that I could place a couple of feet in from the windows. Probably not anitum though. lol


----------



## paphioland (Jul 21, 2016)

I would say stonei are not low light Multis. They are one of the higher light species. 8-12 yrs from de flask to bloom. Depends on your growing conditions and genetics. They would grow very very slowly on a windowsill.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks for the input. 
Orchid web info says they are found in deep shade almost always facing away from sun light. 
Hence the confusion. Might have been based on an observation from certain time of the day only?

Some of the pictures I've seen seem they are on edges or cliff of rock face with lots of tree shade over them. 

I'm not sure if it was rothchildisnum but one source says it grows on north facing hills. Although north in nature can be very bright depending on the surrounding environments.

I don't think I'll try flask of any multi. lol


----------



## paphioland (Jul 21, 2016)

Well all Paphs pretty much need shade. But they are higher light the others and inensity of light is not the only measure of a plants light need.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 21, 2016)

Your statement is a bit too general and contradicting. Can you be more specific and relevant to the species?


----------



## troy (Jul 21, 2016)

Grow it bright and warm, mine sits close to my cattyleas very bright warm & humid, with good air circulation, during monsoon season shadier during the winter from beginning of december to mid jan very very bright with very high morning & afternoon humidity


----------



## paphioland (Jul 21, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Your statement is a bit too general and contradicting. Can you be more specific and relevant to the species?



Day length


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 21, 2016)

Ok, not helpful.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 21, 2016)

troy said:


> Grow it bright and warm, mine sits close to my cattyleas very bright warm & humid, with good air circulation, during monsoon season shadier during the winter from beginning of december to mid jan very very bright with very high morning & afternoon humidity



Troy, how do you have "very high" humidity in a room in your area??
And you don't have monsoon. oke:


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 21, 2016)

My stonei is growing 2 feet below my 400 Metal Halide light at 12 hr/day year round. Temperature does not dip below 20C year round. It is water 2x a week with one of the watering using fertilizer of 25-10-10, 20-20-20 and Epson salt.

It is grown in my apartment and the humidity is about 40-50% depending on the weather.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 21, 2016)

Much better! Thank you!
Has it bloomed for you?


----------



## troy (Jul 21, 2016)

I have seedlings, I'm following a florida growers regimine, my humidity is from humidifiers in an enclosed area in front of a heat/a.c. unit to regulate temp. My light regime is 13 hours on 11 hours off, I've decided not to let my grow area drop below 65 at night and 80 during the day over winter


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 21, 2016)

http://slipperorchids.info/paphdatasheets/polyantha/stonei/index.html


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 22, 2016)

I grow stonei under phal-catt light. They can take a lot of water, but prefer to dry out slightly in between waterings. They prefer inorganic media. Multigrowth plants are faster, single fans take a long time to mature, and subsequent new growths still take 2-3 years to mature (except the first one). The sheath will develop but sit there for a very long time, spikes will 'suddenly' emerge (relatively quick for paphs), spike to bloom around 3 weeks.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jul 22, 2016)

FWIW...for years I grew stonei's in high humidity ..always bright light...and allowed a temperature cycle. Never got one to bloom ..they grew exceptionally well though..this year I got tired of dealing with supplementing humidity..humidity drops really low during the day..probably around 30% or maybe lower and finally, a blooming stonei...anecdotal but I dont know...FWIW


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 22, 2016)

paphioboy said:


> I grow stonei under phal-catt light. They can take a lot of water, but prefer to dry out slightly in between waterings. They prefer inorganic media. Multigrowth plants are faster, single fans take a long time to mature, and subsequent new growths still take 2-3 years to mature (except the first one). The sheath will develop but sit there for a very long time, spikes will 'suddenly' emerge (relatively quick for paphs), spike to bloom around 3 weeks.



That is very true about from spike to bloom in about 3 weeks!


----------



## Justin (Jul 22, 2016)

It is easy. All you have to do is buy a seedling and then water it for 10 years.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm not very patient! lol


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 22, 2016)

Paphman910 said:


> That is very true about from spike to bloom in about 3 weeks!



I guess my Pink Sky took up this feature. 
It did the same thing and I was amazed by the speed of development.

How long is that period for rothchildianum?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jul 22, 2016)

Justin said:


> It is easy. All you have to do is buy a seedling and then water it for 10 years.



12 years


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm sure that number differs depending on the plant and the growing conditions.
I've heard much less than that actually.

By the way, regarding your earlier comment, I believe it's one of those things that you can never really know.
It might have just been that the plant was finally ready to flower and would have flowered anyway in time without the change of the conditions.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jul 22, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I'm sure that number differs depending on the plant and the growing conditions.
> I've heard much less than that actually.
> 
> By the way, regarding your earlier comment, I believe it's one of those things that you can never really know.
> It might have just been that the plant was finally ready to flower and would have flowered anyway in time without the change of the conditions.



12 years was kind of a joke..should of used an emoji


----------

